# I'm supposed to work today



## aniceto

como diria yo "i'm supposed to work today"? me pongo que trabajo hoy? no tengo ninguna idea. ayudame por favor



gracias


----------



## Beaver

aniceto said:
			
		

> como diria yo "i'm supposed to work today"? me pongo que trabajo hoy? no tengo ninguna idea. ayudame por favor
> 
> 
> 
> gracias


 


Se supone que trabaje hoy.


----------



## Magda

Se supone que trabaje hoy.
Estoy supuesto trabajar hoy.
Hoy, se supone que trabaje.
Hoy tendría que trabajar.


----------



## aniceto

por que "trabaje"  y no "trabajo"? y como diria "they were supposed to arrive yesterday" en preterito?


----------



## Magda

Porque cuando dices "se supone que" (o cualquier otra frase que indique suposición), tienes que usar el subjuntivo, ergo, "que trabaje", no "que trabajo"

Tendrían que haber llegado ayer.
Estaban supuestos llegar ayer.
Se suponía que llegaran ayer.


----------



## Samaruc

Algunos comentarios:

Las formas "estoy supuesto trabajar hoy" y "estaban supuestos trabajar hoy" no son correctas en castellano.

Por otra parte, el uso del subjuntivo puede que varíe según zonas pero en el habla de España se usaría el indicativo: "se supone que hoy trabajo".

Espero que ayude.


----------



## Loa

Se supone que trabajo hoy


----------



## Artrella

aniceto said:
			
		

> como diria yo "i'm supposed to work today"? me pongo que trabajo hoy? no tengo ninguna idea. ayudame por favor
> gracias




*Se supone que hoy trabaje*  

Y ponés "trabaje" porque es un subjuntivo que indica que eso sería lo que tendrías que hacer... es una cosa imaginaria.


----------



## aniceto

entonces como se dice "we are supposed to work today"?


----------



## Artrella

aniceto said:
			
		

> entonces como se dice "we are supposed to work today"?




*Se supone que trabajemos hoy*   Mi humilde punto de vista Argentino.


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Se supone que trabajemos hoy*   Mi humilde punto de vista Argentino.



Se supone que trabajemos hoy pero seguiremos en huelga. ¡Eso sí que es superargentino!


----------



## aniceto

entonces como diria yo por ejemplo "i was supposed to go but i didn't" etc....


perdoname pero es que necesito ejemplos para entender mejor.


----------



## mags

Diría "se supone que trabajo hoy"

mags




			
				aniceto said:
			
		

> como diria yo "i'm supposed to work today"? me pongo que trabajo hoy? no tengo ninguna idea. ayudame por favor
> 
> 
> 
> gracias


----------



## mags

Podría ser algo así como "se suponía que iba, pero no fui"

mags




			
				aniceto said:
			
		

> entonces como diria yo por ejemplo "i was supposed to go but i didn't" etc....
> 
> 
> perdoname pero es que necesito ejemplos para entender mejor.


----------



## Riverdoc

¿Por qué no "Supongo trabajar hoy." o "Suponemos trabajar hoy." En este caso, desde el 
sujeto no cambia, se puede usar el infinitivo. ¿ Más fácil(sencillo),verdad?

Riverdoc


----------



## Jupiter

De acuerdo con Mags y Samaruc. 'Suponer que' (dar algo por hecho o por real, con alta probabilidad) se utiliza igual que creer, es decir, seguido del verbo en indicativo cuando la frase es afirmativa, y en subjuntivo cuando es negativa. 

Creo que estás enfermo  ---> sí
Creo que estés enfermo ---> no
No creo que estés enfermo ---> sí

Supongo que vienes para quedarte.
Se supone que hoy trabajo.

Para Aniceto. La expresión 'to be supposed to do something' es más frecuente en inglés que en español. Yo utilizaría:

I'm supposed to work today ---> Hoy debería trabajar (yo).
I was supposed to go but i didn't ---> Tendría que haber ido, pero no fui.

Espero que aclare un poco.


----------



## Misao

aniceto said:
			
		

> como diria yo "i'm supposed to work today"? me pongo que trabajo hoy? no tengo ninguna idea. ayudame por favor
> 
> 
> 
> gracias


 
Yo lo traduciría como "se supone que tengo que trabajar hoy" o "se supone que debería ir a trabajar hoy"

Hope it helps!


----------



## MariaMartin

mira, yo creo que depende del momento del dia en el que lo digas. Por ejemplo si es por la mañana y tienes que ir a trabajar puedes decir.....Se supone que hoy trabajo....Si es al final del dia y a lo mejor estas contando una mentira....puedes decir, no le digas dónde he estado, se supone que trabajé hoy..(pero no fui, me fui al cine o lo que sea) y lo de we´re supposed to work today yo diría...hoy tenemos que trabajar...o se supone que hoy trabajamos.....Espero que te haya ayudado


----------



## aniceto

entonces por que dicen ellos que se usa el subjuntivo y otras veces dicen que no. y las frases son afirmativas?


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Se supone que hoy trabaje*
> 
> Y ponés "trabaje" porque es un subjuntivo que indica que eso sería lo que tendrías que hacer... es una cosa imaginaria.




Art, estás diciendo que el trabajo es algo imaginario?      

Besos,
Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Art, estás diciendo que el trabajo es algo imaginario?
> 
> Besos,
> Tormenta





En este momento en nuestro país, sí Tormentita.....


----------



## Pantera

Hola 

creo que pregunto un año despues pero  entonces 


   ^_^  + *Be expected to + *bla bla

*Be expected to =>*  Se suponia que .... 

dependiendo en el contexto y tiempo que se diga?

====================================
espero alguien responda


----------



## drewsnwbrdr01

HOLA!

Se que este foro tiene mucho tiempo se actividad y que vengo muy tarde pero al buscar la misma respuesta a como se diria algo como la dicha pregunto y despues de haber meditado un poco en la pregunto de por que se usa el subjuntivo en unos caso y en otros no les propongo esta pregunta/explicacion:

puede ser que el uso del subjuntivo depende del sentido de tener una obligacion.  O sea, 
Se supone que trabajo hoy.  I am supposed to work today.  
(Puede ser que esta frase nada mas explica la rutina cotidiana de mi horario laboral)

Se supone que comas las verduras que tu mama te ha puesto en el plato.
You are supposed to eat the vegetables...
(En este caso el subjuntivo, para mi, es apropiado porque indica un matiz de obligacion, de que el comer las verduras es obligatorio)

Tambien, encontre esta oracion, hablando de un punto de vista de creacion teistica:
Before the fall, dinosaurs were originally supposed to eat plants and not meat.

En este contexto, veo la mano de Dios sobre su creacion, indicando los habitos y conductas de cada ser y por eso usaria el subjuntivo al traducirla:

Antes de la caida, se supone (se suponia) que los dinosaurios comieran plantas y no carne.

Que opinan todos?  Voy bien, o me equivoco?  No estoy diciendo que lo tengo todo claro, sino el opuesto-que pense en esta explicacion tentativa para la pregunta de cuando usar el subjuntivo... 

Gracias!


----------



## Ynez

*No* utilizamos subjuntivo después de "Se supone que...". Había en este hilo un nativo que se hizo un lío, y eso es todo 

Suponer que/suppose to pueden expresar en inglés y en español dos ideas diferentes: una es parecida a "parece que.../it seems that..." y la otra es de obligación. Creo que se usa más en inglés que en español con la idea de obligación, y nosotros a veces necesitamos añadir algo como "deber/debería/tendría...".

You are supposed to be working now = Se supone que deberías estar trabajando ahora (obligación)

It's supposed to be interesting = Se supone que es interesante


----------



## Ynez

drewsnwbrdr01 said:


> HOLA!
> 
> 
> Se supone que trabajo hoy.  I am supposed to work today.
> (Puede ser que esta frase nada mas explica la rutina cotidiana de mi horario laboral)
> 
> Se supone que *te debes comer* las verduras que tu mama te ha puesto en el plato.
> You are supposed to eat the vegetables...
> (En este caso el subjuntivo, para mi, es apropiado porque indica un matiz de obligacion, de que el comer las verduras es obligatorio) *nunca subjuntivo*
> 
> Tambien, encontre esta oracion, hablando de un punto de vista de creacion teistica:
> Before the fall, dinosaurs were originally supposed to eat plants and not meat.
> 
> En este contexto, veo la mano de Dios sobre su creacion, indicando los habitos y conductas de cada ser y por eso usaria el subjuntivo al traducirla:
> 
> Antes de la caida, se supone (se suponia) que los dinosaurios *comían* plantas y no carne.
> 
> Que opinan todos?  Voy bien, o me equivoco?  No estoy diciendo que lo tengo todo claro, sino el opuesto-que pense en esta explicacion tentativa para la pregunta de cuando usar el subjuntivo... la respuesta es *nunca *
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## drewsnwbrdr01

Ynez,
Gracias por la ayuda. Despues de una busqueda por el DRAE y una en el DPD de la RAE no encontre nada a lo contario a lo que dices, pero tampoco nada que indique el subjuntivo no sea apropiado en este contexto. So... fui a buscar en google a ver cuantas paginas usan el indicativo o el subjuntivo tras "se supone que" y casi no veo ningun caso del uso dle subjuntivo. La razon por la cual me puse a verificar es la siguiente: 1: tengo una cabeza muy dura. 2: He vivido bastante tiempo en guatemala y es muy comun usar el subjuntivo allo. 3: algunos amigos de Puerto rico usan el subjuntivo tambien. 4. queria que fuera clara para mi.

Gracias por ayudarme en mi questa por el conocimiento!


----------



## Ynez

Si lo usan en otros países, eso ya no lo sé  A ver si participa más gente y nos confirma o desmiente algo


----------



## torito

Magda said:


> Se supone que trabaje hoy.
> Estoy supuesto trabajar hoy.
> Hoy, se supone que trabaje.
> Hoy tendría que trabajar.





Se supone que trabajo hoy.


----------



## torito

Magda said:


> Porque cuando dices "se supone que" (o cualquier otra frase que indique suposición), tienes que usar el subjuntivo, ergo, "que trabaje", no "que trabajo"
> 
> Tendrían que haber llegado ayer.
> Estaban supuestos llegar ayer.
> Se suponía que llegaran ayer.



Se suponía que iban a llegar ayer.
Se suponía que llegarían ayer.


----------

